# Close Up Photos



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

LoL, well, I each photo I viewed I thought, oh this is my favorite, then on to the next one and thinking, oh I guess this is my favorite, and so on! I loved them all! The last 2 were epecially nice being framed with the pine. Nice pockets of sunshine to work with too! She is so beautiful, and I just love close up photos so we can really see those faces!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Lovely head study of Millie! Was she eating grass? LOL I can clearly see you in her eye!

The program setting provided a stronger saturation in your colors. It happens to be one of my favorite results. I like a lot of saturation in my photos. The thing that can be a problem is when you are shooting for true color.

Nicely done._


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

spoospirit said:


> _ I like a lot of saturation in my photos. The thing that can be a problem is when you are shooting for true color.
> 
> Nicely done._


Sometimes a slight exaggeration of the truth is so much more exciting, yes?


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Lovely photos!! Millie looks beautiful, and I think the 3rd and 4th have to be my favorites. I also am a sucker for high saturation, which is another reason why I usually shoot under the Program setting.


----------



## macker905 (Mar 21, 2010)

Millie is perfect, BEAUTIFUL, I love all your pictures, but if I had to pick the fourth one is my favourite..........the piece of grass and that look in her eyes.

what the heck is high saturation?, I have the program option, what do I do with the colour to get as beautiful pictures as you do??


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

What an absolutely gorgeous beauty! I, too, love the one with the blade of grass on her lip.


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

I love it! Great pics!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

How pretty! I love the first 2 the best. #1 with just a fleck of grass at her mouth; #2 the focus on her eyes.


----------



## Tucker57 (Nov 20, 2010)

I love them all, but I especially like number 3 - nose in sharp focus and eyes a little blurry.....different and fun!


----------



## Princess Dollie (Jan 15, 2011)

Beautiful pics of Millie, CM. The color is amazing.

I had to go look into my camera's instruction manual for program mode...I've been too much of a scaredy cat to try any other settings than auto. 

Sigh...that simple 5 minute task of looking it up in the manual took only two days to do. Now, I have to get back to gardening...


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Millie has very soulful eyes...these are lovely pix.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Wonderful pics of Millie! I do love pic #2, love the reflection in here eyes, love the soulful look and love the angle of shot.  We can take Millie a bit over saturated, she looks great that way...lol.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

she is soooo beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Those are really great snaps; I love how you played with depth of field, how you got such lovely depth of expression!

I think #5 and #7 are my favorites. Desktop wallpapers, for sure!

--Q


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Very nice. She is so feminine looking. I love her color.


----------

